# constantly feeling lost and confused



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

I am always feeling lost and confused, especially when I leave my room.. my room is my "safe place." I feel stuck inside of my own head.. my mind feels "blank".. I have no creativity, or any intelligent thoughts. I feel very detached from what is going on around me, and that feeling seems to get 10 times worse when I leave the house. I feel detached from my own body.. it feels as if I'm a floating head or something.. that sounds weird, but I don't know how else to explain it. I am always in a daze.. I am always staring into space thinking about nothing in particular. I feel no emotion..I don't care about anything. I feel like I'm on autopilot. I feel like time is flying by while I am going through the motions.. I am always forgetting what day it is.... Can anyone relate? I am on mood stabilizers..I have been a lot happier lately, but I am still dealing with these feelings


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Relate exactly


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Aly said:


> I am always feeling lost and confused, especially when I leave my room.. my room is my "safe place." I feel stuck inside of my own head.. my mind feels "blank".. I have no creativity, or any intelligent thoughts. I feel very detached from what is going on around me, and that feeling seems to get 10 times worse when I leave the house. I feel detached from my own body.. it feels as if I'm a floating head or something.. that sounds weird, but I don't know how else to explain it. I am always in a daze.. I am always staring into space thinking about nothing in particular. I feel no emotion..I don't care about anything. I feel like I'm on autopilot. I feel like time is flying by while I am going through the motions.. I am always forgetting what day it is.... Can anyone relate? I am on mood stabilizers..I have been a lot happier lately, but I am still dealing with these feelings


I can relate to everything you wrote!


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep!! I relate completely


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yep .... this is me also,well everything apart from the blank mind.... my thoughts and mind are constantly busy


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Exactly the same. Except no where feels safe to me.


----------



## KurtCobain (Oct 3, 2016)

I can relate to all of this, which is usually why I stay at home alone.


----------

